# Been fishing Destin, now Orange Beach



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

We have made the last several trips to the Pensacola, Destin and on down to Santa Rosa area and have fared ok with the fishing while the family has enjoyed the beach. We have been able to find some little areas that proved very productive. 

This year, however, we will be staying at Orange Beach and I think our house is between the Gulf and Cotton Bayou and near the Perdido Pass. How do the beaches look for fishing down that way? I plan to fish early and late so are there areas to get away from the crowds. Would any of the bays be worth fishing? Will have bait fishing stuff with pyramid sinkers, braid, etc. and will also have Gulp, spoons, topwaters, etc for casting. Just curious if someone would give me a few tips for that area. Looks like Perdido Pass could also be a an option but do not know much about it. How far east can I go with the Alabama license? Any places to visit that can offer advice?
Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

you can fish all the way to the floribama(state line) out of state florida is only 48 bucks a year btw. 

go to sams and talk to chris. he posts slam pics almost daily from working a jig over near the wharf somewhere thereabouts. 

good luck


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

My in laws live right in that area. Go over the pass and there's a public beach you can fish away from people early in the morning and late in the afternoon. No need really to go any further east Good luck


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

When are you heading this way?


----------



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

Fished today and not much. Lots of little bites, hooked some ladyfish but that was about it. Had trouble getting license this morning due to computer problems on their end but got it worked out. Got some good advice from a guy at Sam's Bait this afternoon so looking forward to rest of the week.


----------



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

Fished again this morning. Lots of fish on the surf including everything from very small baitfish to dolphins and about a 6-7 foot shark. We only managed to catch ladyfish and catfish. Trying again tomorrow. 

Yesterday family and I were on beach just east of Perdido Pass and I watched a boat off the beach hook up and fight a fish for close to 30 minutes. They kept getting closer to where we were finally within 200 yards or less and I saw the fish and looked like a really big tarpon.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Spanish Macks and jacks came in close in the afternoon. Keep at it and thanks for sharing your reports.

Btw, I'm the one who helped you at the store the other day. Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

After reading some of your comments thought it was you. Thanks again and will stay in touch. Hooked up a few times on bait rigs this morning but never landed the fish. Got about a 4 foot shark to beach and hook pulled and then had something else hit and head out and I thumbed a little too much and snapped the braid, which I have now replaced. Headed back out this afternoon and hopefully morning and afternoon rest of week. 

Thanks again and I would highly recommend Sam's and Chris to anyone that really wants to learn to fish down here.

Chuck


----------

